# CreativePCI512 Soundkarte knackst...



## ElFunghi (27. Juli 2002)

Moin,
weis net ob ihr mir helfen könnt aba irgentwie gibt es knackgeräusche bei hohen Tönen im Hintergrund wenn ich Musi höre. Ist allerdings auch wenn ich zogge. Das nervt echt auf die dauer. Erst dachte ich es läge am Headset und hab das alles mal direkt auf die Boxen umgesteckert, immer noch 

Plz Help

ElFunghi


----------



## CiTor (27. Juli 2002)

hi,
hast du denn noch garantie fuer diese Karte  ? falls ja, dann renn ma schoen zum laden und lass dir das Ding Austauschen.... Es toent schon eher danach, dass diese Karte n problem hat.

greez, CiTor


----------



## ElFunghi (27. Juli 2002)

Oh na toll, naja ich weis net wie lang Garantie drauf iss aber sie iss nicht ganz n Jahr alt. Allerdings iss dat Problem erst nach meiner Formatierung aufgetreten, iss mir mal so aufgefallen, aber ich hab die Kiste schon öfters Platt gemacht und es iss nie was passiert. Naja falls jemand so n Prob schonmal hatte und es irgentwie gelöst hat, schreibt bitte, ansonsten darf ich wohl wirklich innen Laden rennen...


----------



## CiTor (30. Juli 2002)

wenns doch grad formatiert hast, dann hast sicher noch ned viel zeugs drauf. Versuchs doch grad nochma mit ner Formatierung....

Ich habe eine audigy player ganz neu und ich hatte auch n Problem solcher Art damit. Dann habe ich nochma neu aufgesetzt und nun is easy.

versuchs ma ;D

jep, CiTor


----------



## ElFunghi (30. Juli 2002)

Jo, so werd ichs auch machen, THX for Help


----------



## MMC2002 (5. August 2002)

Was hast du für ne Grafikkarte? Wenn du ne Geforce hast, kann es auch daran liegen. Habe nämlich mal gehört das es bei einigen Geforce-Karten konflikte mit der Soundkarte geben soll.


----------



## ElFunghi (5. August 2002)

Hm jo hab ne GF3Ti500, aba es hat komischer weise vor der Formatierung nie Probs gegeben, und ich hab die Platte schon öfters platt gemacht...


----------

